# Giant Donuts



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 28, 2011)

:homer:  
*Big Top Donut Bakeware*
*25 times the size of regular donuts!*

$7.49 + shipping
www.priceplunge.com

The Big Top Donut Bakeware makes it easy to bake fun and creative giant donuts. The donut mold set is made of flexible silicone - making it easy to use, fill, and clean when you're finished. Used with the included easy-fill insert, the Big Top Donut Bakeware makes creating delicious donuts with your favorite fillings and decorations simple. Just choose your favorite cake mix to fill the mold, bake, and then decorate with the Decorating Scribbler for fun designs. Use the Fast and Easy Idea Book for donut recipe ideas, or make your very own donut creations.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope there is a book as well, e.g.

_Family Therapy with Giant Donuts_

_Giant Donuts: A Guide to Mindful Overeating_

_Overcoming the Trauma of High-Fiber Breakfasts_

_Feeling Good: The New Donut Therapy_


----------

